
Banish the Kardashians from the web - rfjedwards
http://kblocker.co/
======
jasonkostempski
If you're reading sites that report on the Kardashians, you're better off just
not going to that site. That's mostly worked for me, until now.

~~~
noobermin
Should kblocker block itself?

~~~
frozenport
Can somebody please check?

------
Zarathustra30
What is the false-positive rate like? It would be terrible if it blocked
people like Garak and Dukat.

Just a note: the "How does K-blocker work?" link just goes back to features,
instead of actually telling how it works.

------
Shivetya
I loathe the day where such apps isolate people from thought they do not like
on a wholesale business. Can you imagine a world of safe spaces and such where
you never have to be challenged? It would be like exporting the current
college culture to the world and that if not a true dystopian future, one
where the thought police exist through intimidation and threat is still one I
don't want.

~~~
aplummer
I used to have a similar opinion until I read this thing from Banksy on our
choice to consume media like the Kardashians:
[http://adsoftheworld.com/blog/letter_from_banksy_on_advertis...](http://adsoftheworld.com/blog/letter_from_banksy_on_advertising)

~~~
nathancahill
Interesting. Update at the end there, "This may no be Banksy's words."

------
jakejake
Possibly the greatest use of iOSs new web filtering API. Excellent work.

------
jacquesm
And now I'm reading about them even on HN...

------
frozenport
Herold of a dystopian future where individuals isolate themselves, and become
increasingly radical in a bubble formed by their personal bias. Is there
anything I can use to block Republicans? :-)

~~~
mef
herald

~~~
stock_toaster
Maybe Harold was a time traveller! Harold Titor perhaps?

;)

~~~
minikomi
You don't surf without Kblocker.

~~~
noobermin
You mean Harold from the future doesn't? And they're still around...perhaps we
do eventually end ageing but only for people as rich as the Kardasians.

------
justanother
Jeer if you must, but here's an iOS app that any of us could have written, yet
will make several house payments' worth by week's end.

------
baoha
I wonder what FB and Google think about this filtering API. If one day Apple
blocks all ads by default, it would be very interesting.

------
dougb
I've always wanted Google to provide a BlackHole option on all their products.
Every person, organization, subject on my black hole list would never appear
in any search results, or News articles... I would BlackHole the Kardashians,
Chris Brown and many others.

------
jitix
>Less Kardashian spam makes your battery last longer

IMO filtering will use extra processing power which will infact increase
battery consumption.

~~~
kevinchen
Uh no, matching a few compiled regexes is very cheap compared to requesting
additional images over a cellular connection and and then having the browser
lay out the additional text/images.

~~~
jacquesm
But those regexes are matched on _every_ request, not just on the ones
blocked. Over time that surely adds up.

------
ungzd
Who are Kardashians? Googling gives me result about some obscure photo model.
Is she leader of some clickbait company?

------
zubi
Why would I have to know about that?

------
rdlecler1
I downloaded the app, so shouldn't it block this post?

~~~
shash7
I see what you did there!

